# speeding ticket question



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi,
I just got my first MA speeding ticket on the Lowell Connector last week on my way to class.
It's for $220.00, which as a broke college student, I don't have, at all. What's worse, I'm positive I _wasn't_ speeding, but I didn't want to argue with the officer. I just figured that would make things worse. I always try to be extra careful driving in that area as it is, considering how many crosses are up on the sides/median because of wreckless drivers. My late grandfather was a retired MA cop, and so I've grown up hearing a lot of horror stories he experienced out on the roads so I make it a point to be very careful.

Anyway, the officer checked off "Posted," "Lidar," & "Estimated." on my ticket. He did not ask me to sign the citation, and I'm not sure whether or not I was supposed to at the time. Is there any possibility I can prove that he must have pulled me over by mistake? There were several other drivers on the road near me, going a lot faster, and like I said, I was not speeding. It was a 55mph area, and I was going pretty much between 55-60 the whole way. But he wrote down I was going 77mph. I never drive that fast... most of my friends yell at me for driving "like a grandma."

I don't know where to go from here. I can't afford to pay the ticket. It's money I don't have and can't borrow from anywhere. I'm barely able to get by right now. I know I was not going 77. I'm pretty sure the officer pulled me over by mistake. I'm just wondering if it would be worth it to try to fight the ticket...? What would be my odds, considering what's been checked off on it, of getting this citation dismissed or at the very least reduced?

Thanks to anyone who responds to this. I'm just at a complete loss here...


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah, here come the wolves man, this is the wrong forum for sympathy


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

(.. I think my posts may have come up twice. Didn't realize that there's a delay before they appear. Sorry about that.)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I will just say what I always say. If you think you did nothing wrong go to court and appeal it. You have nothing to lose except maybe a day's pay, time, and your appeal.

As far as getting any other advice that will be useful to you consider this about it. As stated above we do not give a whole lot of sympathy for these stories.


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

JakeDodge said:


> yeah, here come the wolves man, this is the wrong forum for sympathy


Sympathy?
I thought I made it abundantly clear that I was requesting advice, not sympathy.
I was trying to give a detailed description of my situation, so that I'd hopefully receive equally detailed advice on what action to take, or not to take, against a ticket I didn't deserve... because I'm completely unclear on how a lot of this works. I know few young people have this sort of attitude these days, but I actually do pride myself on being a careful driver. I didn't realize stating that was a plea for sympathy.
Thanks.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

What the hell is this State filled with stupid college kids? Why even bother going to college if you ask stupid questions like that. Look it stupid read the back of the ticket and if you have any other questions see a shrink. PAY THE TICKET HOW EVER YOU CAN OR GO TO COURT AND FIGHT IT. What's there not to understand. You got caught next time slow down stupid. Why do people insist on posting there sob stories on here. WHY.


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

JakeDodge said:


> yeah, here come the wolves man, this is the wrong forum for sympathy


Sympathy?
I thought I made it abundantly clear that I was requesting advice, not sympathy.
I was trying to give a detailed description of my situation, so that I'd hopefully receive equally detailed advice on what action to take, or not to take, against a ticket I didn't deserve... because I'm completely unclear on how a lot of this works. I know few young people have this sort of attitude these days, but I actually do pride myself on being a careful driver. I didn't realize stating that was a plea for sympathy.
Thanks.


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

I DID read the back of the ticket. I realize I can fight the ticket. I was not speeding. My purpose for asking about the ticket was simply, _what are the odds of actually accomplishing anything in my favor by going to court?_ Do people often win with this or lose? I was trying to be clear on the fact that I do not speed, especially in that area, for multiple reasons. I'm not some "stupid" college student who doesn't want to take responsibility for their actions. I'm trying to figure out if it's worth taking time out of school to stick up for myself since there's been a mistake. I'm not sure what to do. Would you want to pay for something you didn't deserve, because some jerks near you were speeding, and the cop pulled you over instead? Proabably not. All I wanted to know were the chances of winning with this.
Thanks.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

xtinpanalleyx said:


> Sympathy?
> I thought I made it abundantly clear that I was requesting advice, not sympathy.
> I was trying to give a detailed description of my situation, so that I'd hopefully receive equally detailed advice on what action to take, or not to take, against a ticket I didn't deserve... because I'm completely unclear on how a lot of this works. I know few young people have this sort of attitude these days, but I actually do pride myself on being a careful driver. I didn't realize stating that was a plea for sympathy.
> Thanks.


For a lousy couple of bucks you could have placed aluminum foil just inside the front grill to deflect the signal. Now it's too late.

If you're willing to stretch the truth a little, (who doesn't?) place the aluminum foil in there now and take a digital picture of it. Download it to your computer and use PhotoShop or similar program to put a prior date and time on it. This shows it was in place prior to you being stopped.

My cousing tried this "reflection theory" in New Hampshire and it worked.
(I'm not exactly sure if the same applies to Ma. though.)


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

npd_323 said:


> I will just say what I always say. If you think you did nothing wrong go to court and appeal it. You have nothing to lose except maybe a day's pay, time, and your appeal.
> 
> As far as getting any other advice that will be useful to you consider this about it. As stated above we do not give a whole lot of sympathy for these stories.


Thanks. As I've previously stated, I wasn't trying to foster sympathy via an internet forum, just advice... I know I can go to court and appeal it, I just wasn't sure, considering what was checked off on the ticket, how to prove there was a mistake. I'm not entirely certain how a "Lidar" works, all I know is, that it had to have picked up a nearby driver's speed, because I definitely wasn't going 77. I was just hoping someone here would be able to explain that to me, so I'd know what to expect, or how to approach that topic, when I go to court.
Thanks.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't look..... Drop and take cover, here it comes!


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

RCPD33 said:


> I can't look..... Drop and take cover, here it comes!


Cute.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

Sympathy - pay the ticket

Advice - pay the ticket


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Call the Colonel of the State Police IMMEDIATELY....... I think you were discriminated against !!!!!!!!!!! 617-867-5309.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Really what more advice do you need...... hmmmmm what? Pay it or go to court what part of that dont you understand stupid.... hmmmm. I also have some good advice for ya *GET A JOB YA BUM..... *Also stupid you perjured yourself in your first post. Way ta go stupid good luck in court.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Appeal or pay, just get moving your days to decide are running out.

P.S. Coldsteel, don't you have to be giving sworn testimony to purjure yourself? With all the B.S. that people sling here I hope its not purjury.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Your right lofu im sorry..... What I meant to type was an omission of guilt.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Is this an SOT gag?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

xtinpanalleyx said:


> Sympathy?
> I thought I made it abundantly clear that I was requesting advice, not sympathy.
> I was trying to give a detailed description of my situation, so that I'd hopefully receive equally detailed advice on what action to take, or not to take, against a ticket I didn't deserve... because I'm completely unclear on how a lot of this works. I know few young people have this sort of attitude these days, but I actually do pride myself on being a careful driver. I didn't realize stating that was a plea for sympathy.
> Thanks.


 How about you go f*ck yourself and stop speeding you little troll.



Sniper said:


> Call the Colonel of the State Police IMMEDIATELY....... I think you were discriminated against !!!!!!!!!!! 617-867-5309.


 If he is not there, ask for Jenny.!!!!! :L::mrgreen:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

You guys are mean spirited. This poor, under privildged student was on his way to the library to donate some books on his way to sociology class. I'm sure he wasn't going a mile over 56 mph. That Lidar thing is never acurate anyway.


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Lidar says it all,


So there's no possibility that thing could've picked up a nearby driver's speed? I don't know how officers operate those. That's pretty much all I wanted to know, because I don't understand how it could have picked me up going 77. I am absolutely positive I was going between 55-60. But if the Lidar is generally considered very accurate, then I guess I can't prove that particular officer may have pulled over the wrong driver and I'll cough up the cash from somewhere. Aw well.. such is life.
Despite everyone's obtuse and puerile responses, at least yours somewhat answered my initial question. So thanks for that...


----------



## xtinpanalleyx (Mar 30, 2007)

Rock said:


> You guys are mean spirited. This poor, under privildged student was on his way to the library to donate some books on his way to sociology class. I'm sure he wasn't going a mile over 56 mph. That Lidar thing is never acurate anyway.


At least that response was somewhat clever and entertaining, however inaccurate on gender, donations & what class I was headed to, which was a math course, which.. why the hell would I be in a rush to that... 
Again. At least another person's pretty much telling me that if "LIDAR" is marked off on my ticket, then there's pretty much no point in trying to fight it, even if there's been some sort of mistake, I'm assuming its accuracy is generally, highly regarded. I know was going between 55-60. I have no reason to lie to a pack of strangers on the internet. If I was actually going 77 then I never would have asked for advice to begin with. Aw well. Such is life. Thanks, kids.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

From the Trial Court point of view now....

Appeal the ticket...The clerk probably won't buy your story as, he has probably heard it so many times that he can probably recite what you're going to say before you even open your mouth. Once he finds you responsible he'll either fine you for the full amount....OR he'll knock it down, typically if its your first offense, to the minimum, which is $100....He does this so that when he does find you responsible, you feel like you're getting a break.....which in reality, you're insurance will still sky rocket no matter what the fine is set at. You can choose to appeal his decision as well. Should you appeal it you'll get a whole new hearing in front of a judge, in which the officer who stopped you is required to be present. There is a $20 appeal fee (which goes directly toward the court officers new contract for raises)....please pay this at the clerks office.....then sit back and wait for your appeal date to arrive in the mail. 

If anything else, just appeal it so that you can stall your payment a bit...Moreover if you are found responsible, which most likely you will be, the clerk has the authority to extend the time in which you have to pay the fine, the norm is 20 days, but I've seen it pushed out as much as 2 months....

Good luck, and thanks for the donation to the Commonwealth....


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Check your speedometer kid,could be messed up. Lidar is pretty acurate. Go to court if you think you weren't speeding. Some more advice if you want, not a great idea to come onto a police website and ask that question. I know you may have been looking for advice but when you ask a question like yours, no matter how innocent it may seem to you, you're going to get flamed.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*xtinpanalleyx* - forget what you have read here thus far.
They're just a bunch of smart-asses trying to break your balls.

There's an easy way out of this; appeal the ticket.

1. the policeman most likely wont even appear, they hardly ever do.
Less that 10% of the time on average. Cops haven't any time to spend in court for motor vehicle infractions, and if they don't appear; your home free.

2. if this really is your first moving violation, 99 times out of a hundred the magistrate will wipe it off your record immediately, no questions asked.
Neither the courts nor the state need revenue, especially from a young college kid.
So thats almost always an automatic pass.

Good luck, and if you need an further advice; go fuck yourself.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

xtinpanalleyx said:


> So there's no possibility that thing could've picked up a nearby driver's speed?


I'll give you a serious answer. No, there really is no possibility that it could have picked up a nearby driver's speed. The width of a lidar beam is measured in inches, as opposed to a radar beam which can be very wide. So, if the trooper aims the lidar unit at your front license plate, for example, at a reasonable distance (say, 2000 feet or less), the width of the lidar beam is going to be about as wide as the plate itself. There is no way it is going to pick up other traffic around you.

As someone stated, your speedometer could be way off, or maybe the trooper clocked you before you looked down at your speed, and you had already slowed down. Either way, I would bet this week's pay check that you were in fact doing 77mph +/- 1mph.

Pay the ticket, pay more attention to your speed next time, and move on with your life.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

phuzz01 said:


> I'll give you a serious answer. No, there really is no possibility that it could have picked up a nearby driver's speed. The width of a lidar beam is measured in inches, as opposed to a radar beam which can be very wide. So, if the trooper aims the lidar unit at your front license plate, for example, at a reasonable distance (say, 2000 feet or less), the width of the lidar beam is going to be about as wide as the plate itself. There is no way it is going to pick up other traffic around you.
> 
> As someone stated, your speedometer could be way off, or maybe the trooper clocked you before you looked down at your speed, and you had already slowed down. Either way, I would bet this week's pay check that you were in fact doing 77mph +/- 1mph.
> 
> Pay the ticket, pay more attention to your speed next time, and move on with your life.


ok there's ur answer. & that is truthful, the Person who cited you Put a laserbeam on your car & that was your speed. But as you stated you don't have the money & ur in school so i assume you don't work (or don't work much) so appeal the ticket(its not like you will miss work), the worst that can happen is that you pay the full amount & you should cause you were in fact speeding. But if this in fact the first time you were CAUGHT then you most likely will get cut a break. Ifyou wanna know why there was so many responses that you probally did not like, then search the "ask a cop" forum that you posted in, there are so many people asking us how to get away from paying a cite. Apparently we don't cite the right people EVER. we must all be dumb cause we are ALWAYS picking up the other guy's car!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey my advice was first hand experience of being bored out of my mind listening to god damn motor vehicle appeals......just appeal it to give yourself some more time to pay it and if you're real lucky you might get a really nice clerk....

tell the clerk that when you grow up you wanna be a clerk-magistrate too! Find some common ground with the clerk, then he'll put the BIG "NR" on your paperwork.....works everytime....try it....compliment his tie too


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

DAMN THOSE TROOPERS!
Tell that Clerk that the real danger is not innocent young college students going 77mph, but mean spirited troopers standing the BDL. Who the hell do they think they are? The magistrate will then see that the State Police no longer endanger everyone on the road by sitting on the side of the road (especially with their lights off, jesus!!) and will find you NR because you have brought this immediate danger to light.

If that doesn't work you can show up at Concord or Andover and demand the trooper fix his mistake. I was at SP-Andover the other day and was telling a trooper what was on _my_ mind. He agreed with me and I didn't get a a ticket. True story!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Aside from appealing the ticket, there is nothing else you can do to get out of paying the fine. You can't go back to the officer who gave it to you and beg on your hands and knees for him to take it back, you can't go on a police-themed message board and pray that the CopFairy will grant your "make my ticket disappear" wish, and you can't make a case out of "my friends say I drive like a grandma."

Appeal the ticket. You say you can't afford the fine - it will buy you some time to save up some dough. You'll get a hearing date and will have to go to court. More than likely, the fine will be reduced.

My last bit of advice: drive safely and be more aware of your surroundings.


KozmoKramer said:


> Good luck, and if you need an further advice; go fuck yourself.


:L: :L:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Remember to wear casual clothes when you go to the court. If you wear a suit you show that you have money and can afford to pay the ticket. I personally recommend a tie dye t-shirt with cranberry colored cordoroy pants... and sandals, accented by strategically placed food stains. You know, the kind of clothing you would wear to 51 Stuart Street on a Saturday night...   You know what I'm talking about. Be sure to fuck yourself slow and long before you attend the hearing... and don't wash your hands. You'll want to prove to the magistrate that you've actually been fucking yourself.

Glad I could help. Have a great day!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

xtinpanalleyx said:


> At least that response was somewhat clever and entertaining, however inaccurate on gender, donations & what class I was headed to, which was a math course, which.. why the hell would I be in a rush to that...
> Again. At least another person's pretty much telling me that if "LIDAR" is marked off on my ticket, then there's pretty much no point in trying to fight it, even if there's been some sort of mistake, I'm assuming its accuracy is generally, highly regarded. I know was going between 55-60. I have no reason to lie to a pack of strangers on the internet. If I was actually going 77 then I never would have asked for advice to begin with. Aw well. Such is life. Thanks, kids.


 *Oh, your a chic...that changes everything. Make sure you wear a short skirt and a low top when driving at all times!...wouldnt hurt in court either:mrgreen: *
* Also next time please post your picture so as to avoid this confusion.*


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn, 30+ replies and only a day old.

xtinpanalleyx, stop with your smart ass replies to everything we say. All you have done is repeated your question in each reply, along with some punk ass comments. We understand that your mind thinks you were going 55 in a 55, you don't have to say it over and over.

Unlike the name implies, Lidar does not lie. 

I still don't really understand what your question is. You want advice on what to do, but you say you already read the ticket and know how to go to court. What more advice do you want?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Take Your Shirt Off !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Where's "Opie and Anthony" when you need 'em?

Look kid, LIDAR is vehicle specific. They measured the speed of your vehicle. I'm willing to wager that you were running your suck on a cell phone and not paying attention to your speed, or anything else for that matter. Further, I'll bet you were not in the "right most lane", but were traveling in the "show off lane". Request a hearing and pay the ticket.

NOTE TO ALL USERS AND LEMMINGS: Please find alternate routes, as the "Lowell Connector" will be converted from "serial" to "USB" this summer...expect delays.


----------

